# Intel angeblich mit Hardware-Kopierschutz und HD-Video-Plattform



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Wie audiovision.de berichtet wird Intel zur CES 2011 eine eigene HD-Video-Plattform mit kostenpflichtigen Spielfilmen ankündigen, welche bis Ende März an den Start gehen soll.

Laut einer Mitteilung von Montag soll der auf Intel Inside getaufte Service nur mit neuen Notebooks und PCs per Intel-Chip vom Typ Core i3-2000, Core i5-2000 und Core i7-2000 (Anmerkung: also den neuen Sandy Bridge CPUs) abrufbar.

Diese Prozessoren sind bekanntlich mit einer Grafikeinheit ausgestattet, die Full-HD-Videos mit 1.920x1.080 Pixel abspielen kann. Unbekannt war bisher aber das Intel daneben auch noch einen rigiden Kopierschutz auf *Hardware-Ebene* eingefügt hat, der ein illegales Kopieren unmöglich machen soll.

Dies ist von Intel ein ziemlich starkes Stück und ein gewagter Schritt. Denn in unterschiedlichen Ländern gibt es unterschiedliche Bestimmungen zu, Urheberrecht (Bsp. Privatkopien). Wie Intel hier vorgehen will bleibt wohl zunächt unklar. Eventuell geben die AGBs der Prozessoren aber mehr Aufschluss.

Quelle: audiovision online - CES 2010: Intel startet HD-Video-Plattform

EIGENE Meinung/Interpretation was sich in Zukunft daraus ergeben kann:

Für uns Gamer könnte sich diese Neuigkeit sowohl gut als auch schlecht erweisen. Zum einen gut, da die lästigen und anfälligen Software Kopierschutzverfahren wegfallen, damit Kosten eingespart werden und auf der anderen Seite die Preise eventuell durch weniger Raubkopien fallen (was ich sehr bezweifle). Auf der anderen Seite könnte es passieren das zukünftige Spiele am Ende nur noch auf einem Intel laufen, oder eben auf älteren Rechnern überhaupt nicht mehr.

Dies ist sicher ein Schreckenszenario, und erst die weitere Zukunft wird zeigen wie Intel mit dem Hardware-Kopierschutz umgehen wird, aber das diese Technik auf großes Interesse bei verschiedenen Stellen stoßen wird sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## MaZe (4. Januar 2011)

Intel hat mit Sandy Bridge so einige fragwürdige Features auf den Markt gebracht. Die vPro Prozessoren mit KVM Remote Control oder die "Diebstahlsicherung". Und jetzt das. Da fragt man sich doch was sich in deren Köpfen abspielt...

Zur Video-Plattform fällt mir im ersten Moment auch nur ein: Kann das Produkt nicht überzeugen, muss man über die Verpackung verkaufen.

Spieler müssen sich aber um diesen Hardware-Kopierschutz keine sorgen machen. Ich denke nicht, dass man da Leute ohne dieses "Feature" ausschließen wird. 
Und wenn doch... das wird lustig.


----------



## KOF328 (4. Januar 2011)

wir brauchen uns keine sorgen machen es ist doch bekannt dass Gabe Newell bald die weltherrschaft übernimmt etc.


----------



## Ezio (4. Januar 2011)

Alles lässt sich kopieren, nur ein weiterer nutzloser Versuch von Intel


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

Meine Rede *Polenstyle*

Sky. wie kann man das denn verstehen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite könnte es passieren das zukünftige Spiele am Ende nur noch auf einem Intel laufen, oder eben auf älteren Rechnern überhaupt nicht mehr.


Wieso auch Spiele? Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Für uns Gamer könnte sich diese Neuigkeit sowohl gut als auch schlecht erweisen. Zum einen gut, da die lästigen und anfälligen Software Kopierschutzverfahren wegfallen, damit Kosten eingespart werden und auf der anderen Seite die Preise eventuell durch weniger Raubkopien fallen (eigene Meinung: was ich sehr bezewifle). Auf der anderen Seite könnte es passieren das zukünftige Spiele am Ende nur noch auf einem Intel laufen, oder eben auf älteren Rechnern überhaupt nicht mehr.



Bitte nichts dazudichten, in der Quelle steht absolut nichts in diese richtung

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Weil bisher jedes Feature von der Spieleindustrie gern angenommen wurde?

Dies ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu, wobei die Spielehersteller dumm wären auf einen HARDWARE Kopierschutz zu verzichten. Denn den kannste im Normalfall eben wirklich nicht knacken, es sei denn du kennst die innere Struktur des Chips. Bei sowas wie Bankkarten etc funktioniert das ja noch, aber bei ner CPU no Chance. Zu groß zu kleine Strukturen zu viele Lagen, zu viele Schutzmechanismen.

Ich änder mal den Beitrag so, das man sieht wo meine eigene Meinung beginnt, dachte das wäre offensichtlich.

Bzw ne Gegenfrage, was sollte die Spiele/Musik Industrie davon abhalten dieses Feature von Intel nutzen zu wollen? Wegen Raubkopierer machen die doch nach eigenen Angaben ja minimum 40% weniger Umsatz.


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2011)

MaZe schrieb:


> Spieler müssen sich aber um diesen Hardware-Kopierschutz keine sorgen machen. Ich denke nicht, dass man da Leute ohne dieses "Feature" ausschließen wird.
> Und wenn doch... das wird lustig.


Langfristig denke ich wird es aber darauf hinauslaufen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Bitte nichts dazudichten, in der Quelle steht absolut nichts in diese richtung
> 
> mfg


Wieso dazudichten, dass wird zukünftig so geschehen und das ist eben der Anfang davon. Skysnake hat das einfach nur logischer Weise erwähnt, hat also nicht mit dazudichten zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bitte nichts dazudichten, in der Quelle steht absolut nichts in diese richtung
> 
> mfg



Besser? 

Dachte man erkennt deutlich wo meine eigene Wertung dazu einfliest und die Wiedergabe der Quelle aufhört.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Weil bisher jedes Feature von der Spieleindustrie gern angenommen wurde?
> 
> Dies ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu, wobei die Spielehersteller dumm wären auf einen HARDWARE Kopierschutz zu verzichten. Denn den kannste im Normalfall eben wirklich nicht knacken, es sei denn du kennst die innere Struktur des Chips. Bei sowas wie Bankkarten etc funktioniert das ja noch, aber bei ner CPU no Chance. Zu groß zu kleine Strukturen zu viele Lagen, zu viele Schutzmechanismen.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> ...dass wird zukünftig so geschehen...




Quelle? wie gesagt in dieser steht nichts von Spielen

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Wie wars denn damals mit dem Kopierschutz auf Spiele/Musik CDs? Keine Ahnung was zuerst da war, aber da gabs auch einen schönen Technologie austausch.

Oder was war mit den CD-Brennern, die dir ne CD Bitweise einlesen konnten? Komisch nach kurzer Zeit verschwanden die vom Markt, weil jeder, aber absolut JEDER Kopierschutz gegen die nichts gebracht hat. Wer son altes Teil noch rumliegen hat kann eigentlich jede CD kopieren. Einzigste ausnahme kann sein das diese noch nicht die ganz innersten Spuren lesen können. Kam glaub ich erst etwas später, das man vor den eigentlichen Anfang noch was gepackt hat.


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2011)

Es ist einfach eine logische Konsequenz und wenn die Filmindustrie das macht warum dann nicht auch, wenn etabliert, die Spieleindustrie? Es muss halt nur ein Standard geschaffen werden und damit fängt Intel jetzt an.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

So seh ich das auch. Bisher war ja einfach das Problem das es keine Hardware dafür gab, und die Hersteller auch keine Chance hatten sowas zu fordern. Jetzt wird ihnen diese Möglichkeit aber frei Haus geliefert. Überzeugend muss es auf jedenfall sein, denn ansonsten hätte die Filmindustrie da nicht mit gemacht.

Zuerst das mit den privaten HD Sendern, das man nur Filme aufnehmen kann wenn DIE wollen, man sich die Werbung in der Aufzeichnung anschauen muss, wenn DIE wollen, man nur x mal die Aufzeichnung anschauen kann wenn DIE wollen etc. Und nun sowas. Da fragt man sich echt, wann komplett alles steuerbar ist.


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2011)

Und da wundern die sich noch das HD+ keinen reißenden Absatz findet...^^

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Tja, warum wohl....

Ich glaub zwar nicht das es an obigen Beschränkungen, der notwendigkeit oft den erst vor kurzen gekauften HD Empfänger gegen einen neuen zu tauschen, Kabel-BW (oder waren es sogar alle Kabelanbietr?) dort überhaupt nicht mitmacht, weil technisch die Auflagen nicht umsetzbar oder man dafür zahlen muss und trotzdem Werbung kommt?

Also ich kanns echt nicht verstehen, aber irgend einen Grund gibts vielleicht. Vielleicht zu wenig Traffic gekauft für die Anmeldeseite, so das nur 500 Leute im Monat das bestellen können?


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder was war mit den CD-Brennern, die dir ne CD Bitweise einlesen konnten? Komisch nach kurzer Zeit verschwanden die vom Markt, weil jeder, aber absolut JEDER Kopierschutz gegen die nichts gebracht hat. Wer son altes Teil noch rumliegen hat kann eigentlich jede CD kopieren. Einzigste ausnahme kann sein das diese noch nicht die ganz innersten Spuren lesen können. Kam glaub ich erst etwas später, das man vor den eigentlichen Anfang noch was gepackt hat.



OT

Mein guter alter TEAC!

BTT


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Wieso OT? Es zeigt nur, wie es in der Vergangenheit abgelaufen ist, und welche Macht die entsprechenden Lobbys haben. Daher denke ich schon das es auch über kurz oder lang den Weg in die Musik/Spiele Richtung finden wird.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

Bin ich auch von überzeugt. Als Beispiel cod 7 wurde 4 Mio mal illegal runtergeladen.
4 000 000 mal 50€ sind 20 Millionen € die Activision durch die finger gegangen sind !


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2011)

Oh nein, nicht doch jetzt geht wieder das geflame..."nicht jeder Download=entgangener Gewinn..." los. Das darf man doch so nicht sagen.  

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Lassen wir das.

Wie auch immer. Kurz zusammengefasst. Die Vergangenheit hat uns wie ich finde deutlich gezeigt, das sich die Musik/Filme/Spiele Industrie solch eine Chance nie hat durch die Finger gehen lassen.


----------



## Ezio (4. Januar 2011)

Hatte die PS3 nicht auch einen Hardware Kopierschutz der kürzlich "pwned for life" wurde?


----------



## KOF328 (4. Januar 2011)

naja mw2 war intern nicht so der brüller was glaubt ihr warum sich das jeder geladen hat.. dass die jetzt genau so viel verlust gemacht haben kann man nicht sagen


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Hatte die PS3 nicht auch einen Hardware Kopierschutz der kürzlich "pwned for life" wurde?


Und wieviel Jahre hatte das gedauert?

MfG


----------



## nulchking (4. Januar 2011)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Monopol?
So mit den Worten ihr müsst jetzt das kaufen um das nutzen zu können und die anderen haben halt Pech gehabt da sie nicht die Hardware haben?
Ich hoffe mal das AMD sich dagegen wehrt, weil sowas ist ja einfach nur bah...


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Nicht dur das. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben Sie den Hardware Schutz ja nicht geknackt, sondern eine bzw mehrere "dummheiten" von Sony ausgenutzt, die die eingebaut haben um einige Sachen zu machen USB Stick z.B. wo das auch erst funktioniert hat, als der eben irgendwie den Weg raus gefunden hat.

Naja, und beim neusten haben se ja auch sich eines Tricks wohl bedient, indem Sie sich "einfach" als lizensierte Hersteller ausgeben.... Das ist halt das absolute Grundgerüst was da rausgekommen ist, wobei es dort sehr sehr sehr sicher ein Leck bei Sony gibt. Ich bezweifle sehr stark das es möglich ist diese Information heraus zu bekommen ohne den Code an sich zu knacken.

Und selbst wenn wie viele Jahre hats dann gedauert? Eben viele...


----------



## kleinerSchuh (4. Januar 2011)

Intel hat ja schon mal mit dem PIII versucht was "neues" einzuführen, die Unique Prozessor Serial Number. Die konnte man dann teilweise im Bios deaktivieren. Beim PIV verschwunden, bzw. es ist nicht mehr für uns sichtbar. Damit wollte man auch eindeutige Identifikationen ähnlich einer festen und nicht zu verheimlichenden Festen Mac adresse von Netzwerken. Dies war auch solch eine Bestrebung Daten zu schützen und Personen zuzuordnen. In der Fach Presse war es auch unbeliebt.
Ist Kundenunfreundlich, aber eben ein bestreben Machwerke anderer zu schützen. Verständniss und unmut halten sich hier die Waage. Verständlich gut für Copyrightowner, unschön für Kunden die wie schon jemand sagte aussen vor bleiben oder zum aufrüsten gezwungen werden.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Naja, damals war das Hauptproblem, das du damit ein Nutzerprofil erstellen kannst etc. Deswegen wurde das ganze meines Wissens nach wieder fallen gelassen.

Hier hast du nicht das Problem mit den Daten, da hier sicherlich zu keiner Datenzuordnung kommt, sondern "einfach" Prüfsummen oder whot ever geprüft werden. Das ist schon was ganz anders und nicht damit vergleichbar.

Damals konnte man sehr gut mit Nutzerprofilen etc argumentieren. Was willste da anbringen?

Fehlende Kompabilität aber sonst? Das man keine Kopien mehr machen kann? Hmm glaub damit wird man einen schweren Stand haben.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (4. Januar 2011)

Wollte es nur erwähnen, um zu sagen, wer weiß - bzw. Du weißt "Bad News Are Good News". Die Sache kann man vielleicht damit vergleichen, stell Dir vor Dia3 kommt raus DX11only?

Guter einsatz Heute, muss back to reallife, weiter so!!!


----------



## FrittenFett (4. Januar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wieviel Jahre hatte das gedauert?
> 
> MfG




Nicht sehr lange, nachdem Sony die Möglichkeit rausnahm, Linux zu installieren... war auch auf einer der Folien aufm 27C3 drauf.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Das war das mit dem USB Stick. Den Hardware Kopierschutz haben se aber meines Wissens nach bis heute nicht geknackt, sprich vollen Zugriff auf die PS3.

Und selbst wenn, hats dennoch sehr sehr sehr viel länger gedauert als mit jeder Software.


----------



## Lexx (4. Januar 2011)

ich warte schon seit vielen jahren auf mod-chips für pcs.
nun scheint die zeit dafür zu kommen.. :-p


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2011)

Klingt nach einem guten Grund, auf AMD zu setzen...

Ich hoffe, das es zu ordentlichen Protesten kommt, das Intel darauf durchaus positiv reagieren kann hat sich schon ein mal in der Vergangenheit gezeigt- siehe etwa Seriennummer beim Pentium III


----------



## Dan23 (4. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee!!! Finde ich super!!! Dann bekommen die Leute die die Spiele entwickeln endlich den Lohn für ihre Arbeit und die unterbundene Raubkopiererei würde dem PC als Spielplattform einen ordentlichen Schwung verpassen!


----------



## KOF328 (4. Januar 2011)

ja jetz reden alle über hardware kopierschutz aber wer kann dann womit welche spiele spielen? das blick ich nicht wirklich


----------



## Dennisth (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wenn dieser "Kopierschutz" für Spiele kommen sollte ist es doch eh so:
1. Wenn AMD nicht mitzieht geht ein großteil der Kunden weg (oder laden sich den "Intel-Hack")
2. Bei so vielen Konsolenportierungen würde mich es wundern, wenn die es überhaupt in die PC-Spiele einbauen (mehr Aufwand)
3. Es gibt einfach einen crack, hack oder wasauchimmer geben der diesen Schutz nutzlos macht.

@Diebstahlschutz in CPUs
Ich freue mich jetzt auf die vielen Viren usw. die einfach deinen Laptop sperren....

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> Nicht sehr lange, nachdem Sony die Möglichkeit rausnahm, Linux zu installieren... war auch auf einer der Folien aufm 27C3 drauf.


Linux hatte nichts mit dem Knacken des KS zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2011)

Hm... ich hab mir die Sache mit dem Kompierschutz noch etwas genauer überlegt und vermute nun, dass er (ausschließlich) in der IGP integriert ist, nur bei der Verwendung von dieser zum Einsatz kommt und vermutlich explizit entwickelt wurde um das Rippen von Onlinevideodownstreams zu verhindern indem der Downstream ähnlich wie bei HDCP verschlüsselt und erst in der IGP entschlüsselt wird wobei er dann in der IGP auch gleich wieder in HDCP umgewandelt wird, der dann auch am Ausgang zum Einsatz kommt

Mich wundert dabei aber, dass nicht HDCP hier einfach auf dem gesamten Übertragungsweg zum Einsatz kommen soll; HDCP wurde zwar "geknackt" ist aber immernoch sehr sicher- und wenn man eine Möglichkeit hat den HDCP Kopierschutz zu umgehen kann man das Video sowieso extern mitschneiden

Wenn meine Theorie stimmt besteht jedenfalls keine Gefahr, dass sich in Zukunft in Sachen Kopierschutz irgendetwas ändern wird geschweige denn das Spiele irgendwie betroffen sein werden...


----------



## KrHome (5. Januar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Linux hatte nichts mit dem Knacken des KS zu tun.
> 
> MfG


Blödsinn. Auf dem 27C3 ging es um die Möglichkeit Homebrew Software zu installieren und nicht um Spiele. Letzteres ist mit dem dort vorgestellten Hack nichtmal möglich, da man damit noch lange keine Blurays kopieren kann. Auf die Frage warum man sich nicht auch darum bemüht hat, wurde geantwortet: "We don't care about games!" In nächster Zeit will man eine Linux Version für die PS3 (Slim) veröfffentlichen, die das Sony OS ersetzen kann, sofern der Nutzer dies wünscht.

Reicht dir das als Begründung?!

@topic: 
Alles reine Spekulation. Niemand hier weiß, wozu der Intel KS überhaupt taugt. Und wenn es so einfach wäre sowas in Hardware zu implementieren, wäre man nicht erst jetzt darauf gekommen. Eher noch wird sich der "always online" Kopierschutz durchsetzen. Ich sag nur HTML5 und was da noch so kommt.


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Reicht dir das als Begründung?!


Wir haben aber über den Game KS gesprochen. Die Homebrewsoftware lief auf Linux aber darum ging es ja nicht.

MfG


----------



## lordberti (5. Januar 2011)

Intel hat sich nun auf ihren Blog dazu geäussert.

So ist Intel Insider nur ein Film Stream Dienst mit dem man halt Filme in HD über Internet zu Hause anschauen kann. Dabei fungiert ein art Schutz in den neuen Intel Chips der Illegales mitschneiden oder kopieren des Filmes verhindert.

Quellen:
Technology@Intel  Intel Insider - What Is It? (No, It's Not DRM, and yes it delivers top quality movies to your PC)

Intel Insider


----------



## FrittenFett (5. Januar 2011)

Dann sitzt man eben mit dem HD-Camcorder vor dem Bildschirm...


----------



## rabe08 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, Intel hat das Trusted Computing Modul, dass seit einigen Jahren schon auf vielen Business-Boards saß, in die CPU geholt. Mit dem Ding kann man alles mögliche machen. DRM ist eine Möglichkeit, dass Ding ist eigentlich aber für Firmen interessant. Wenn man diese Trusted Module voll in die Infrastruktur integriert, kann man viele Interessante Sachen machen. z.B. Vertrauliche Dokumente nur auf bestimmten Rechnern anschauen, auf USB-Stick kopierte oder weggemailte Dokumente sind unlesbar etc.pp. Also DRM at its best und keine Konsumentengängelung. Nachdem des die Musikindustrie verstanden hat kommt nun bald die Videoindustrie an die Reihe: Kein Kunde will DRM. Und dann kommen die Verlage dran...


----------



## derP4computer (18. Januar 2011)

Dann bleibe ich erst recht bei AMD.


----------

